# Hang tags arrived today!



## JOHNSY (Dec 20, 2010)

Here we go! my jakprints order arrived today. These are the 16pt Soft Touch, double-sided,rounded corner prints.
Cheers


----------



## iCreate Graphix (Mar 28, 2011)

Nice! Would you mind sharing where you got those printed?
Thanks!


----------



## JOHNSY (Dec 20, 2010)

iCreate Graphix said:


> Nice! Would you mind sharing where you got those printed?
> Thanks!


HAHA I did...its jakprints.com go to products,full color,then left hand column "hangtags".


----------



## iCreate Graphix (Mar 28, 2011)

THANKS! haha. I didn't realize jakprints was the company. I thought that's what you called the hang tags.


----------



## moneymadness (Dec 3, 2009)

what size are your hang tags


----------



## JOHNSY (Dec 20, 2010)

moneymadness said:


> what size are your hang tags


I went with the 2x3.5s


----------

